# Strategy vs Action Games !



## sanjay_111 (Oct 1, 2007)

Let us see if people would like to debate this.

Action Games are very addictive but strategy games are addictive as well as really good ones make u think and plan and learn ! I mean look at a game like Civ IV. You can play it for a year and still learn something new that will improve ur skills.

Give me strat games any day. In fact I am more or less sure I am not going to buy new action / shooter games. One exception to this was original Deus Ex. If there is another one like that, I will go for it. HL, MP (the last ones I played) were NOT.

A minor advantage of strat games is u can play with cheaper hardware e.g. save on graphics cards and RAMs.


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 1, 2007)

sanjay_111 said:
			
		

> improve ur skills.


Sure! Counter-Strike does too.

*Goes off to play CS*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 1, 2007)

Strategy if you have low end system

action if ou have high end system(generally)


----------



## sanjay_111 (Oct 1, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Strategy if you have low end system
> 
> action if ou have high end system(generally)


 
I thought u decide the system capability based on which game u like rather than the other way round !


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 1, 2007)

strategy is somewhat boring and patient but action packed are never dominated my those strategy games


----------



## supernova (Oct 2, 2007)

i'll prefer an action game when i need a quick break... strategy on a sunday afternoon or some holiday


----------



## gandip (Dec 3, 2007)

Strategy is made for those who have much brain to exploit & Action game is  for those who have few brain to  exploit.


----------



## amol48 (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ Rather I would say that Strategy Games are for those who like to use their brain more and have time while action games are for those who want a quick refreshment or so...


----------



## Faun (Dec 3, 2007)

a mix of both


----------



## sanjay_111 (Dec 3, 2007)

I am seeing on forums that action games arouse MUCH MORE interest than strategy games - guys have just gone on discussing games like Crysis and Bioshock whereas strat games seem to leave them cold !

Maybe we can form a strat game fan club !


----------

